# Pictures from ASA Shoot at Turnpike Archery, Sapulpa/Tulsa, OK



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

another


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks for sharing, gotta love 3D


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I have several photos as well.*

Was a great event and well done


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Here are some more....sorry I got tired last night and had to wait til today to post more!!! :tongue:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

This was a cool shot & thought the reflection on the water looked cool


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Desiree


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Some of the women shooters


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Some of the guys from Turnpike


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

another ~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

some more ~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Archerdad


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

***********************************


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

#########################################


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

_________________________________________________


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

****************************************


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

*******************************************


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

*******************************************
Daniel Boone


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

_____________________________________________


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

*************************************


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

###########################


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

___________________________________________________


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Congrats Daniel Boone!!! Shooter of the year in his class!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

JAG with a happy smile after winning 3rd in the Womens Shoot!!!

CONGRATS JULIE!!! Way To Go!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Daniel Boone~ Winner Again!!!
CONGRATS!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry Beal~ 1st place shooter of the year in Mens Bowhunter class
Congratulations!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thank You very much*

Those are some great pictures. Ill post what I took tonight here:wink:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

I am sorry I don't know all the names but congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thank you Archerchick for sharing all your great pictures! 
This was a really nice shoot, great bunch of people and an awesome course.
Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

****************************


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Ethan and Desirae Caudle...
(sorry if any of that is misspelled)
Great Shooters in the same family!!! 
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
---------


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

**********************


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

*********Archerdad


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

**********


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

--------------------------------------


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

JAG said:


> Thank you Archerchick for sharing all your great pictures!
> This was a really nice shoot, great bunch of people and an awesome course.
> Congratulations to all the winners!


Your welcome, I had alot of fun taking pictures while everyone was striking poses!  lol

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

============================


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

archerdad with his nice new elite E-500 sharp bow


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

------------------------


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

******


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

=======================


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Neat uphill setup


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

********************


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

+++++++++++++++++++


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Those are some great pictures. Ill post what I took tonight here:wink:


Sounds Great! Anxious to see the pictures you took too!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

**************************


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*few pictures*

Turnpike


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*picture*

45yrd deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*3d*

picture


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Picture*

picture


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*picture*

picture


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Picture*

picture


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*picture*

picture


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*One of my disk*

Didnt take. Had some great shots


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Didnt take. Had some great shots


Thanks for sharing your pictures Daniel 

Oh no on your other disk...I have had that happen in the past....how frustrating that is


----------

